# Walleye river run



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

About what time of year or temperature do the eyes start running? Planning on heading to fremont in the morning chasing steel but I’m just way more into walleye so I wouldn’t mind tossing a jig with a grub or floater setup for a while when we are there. I’m very new to river fishing so I’m trying to get all the info I can


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

As soon as the water hits 43 degrees and the level is fishable. That’s when you start to see limits of fish caught. Anything before that is not worth your time IMO.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I was talking about in nw Ohio but just realized that this was posted for the Ohio River.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

I was talking about the rivers up north I didn’t know the thread was for the Ohio river I am just ready to catch a couple fish it’s been a long winter for me and my buddy and I were trying to find a spot to catch some fish tomorrow


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

www.maumeetackle.net I know you were asking about the Sandusky, but these two rivers mirror each other pretty well , with the Sandusky usually running just a little ahead of the Maumee. This guy gives a daily report on the Maumees conditions. Right now its high, fast , cold and muddy. It came within a foot of flood stage with the snow melt. I wouldnt get in it. It's the debris that will get you. Theres whole tree trunks flying down that river in the spring Wont be long tho. Check this site every day , When the Maumee starts up , the Sandusky should be already going


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Try reposting in NW section. Not gonna get much response in the Ohio River section.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Sandusky was 4' high, 39° and muddy couple days ago


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

You'll get some coming up the maumee and sandusky with higher water. Everyone always says males first but I 100% disagree. I lived on and fished the maumee for 25 years and our first eyes were always smaller 21in to 24in females. Earliest we pulled a decent amount of fish was Valentines day. Don't remember what year that was though


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have caught fish out of the Sandusky in Early March. I imagine they were resident fish as the temps were well below what is needed to get the run going. Probably have a much better shot at some sort of “eye” in the Ohio well before the rivers up north....IMHO


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Kyle Martin said:


> About what time of year or temperature do the eyes start running? Planning on heading to fremont in the morning chasing steel but I’m just way more into walleye so I wouldn’t mind tossing a jig with a grub or floater setup for a while when we are there. I’m very new to river fishing so I’m trying to get all the info I can


If youre looking for Steel you better start at Cleveland e72nd and east.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

April should be about the right time for the Eye run in Sandusky !! Years ago late May was the month for white Bass and April was the Eye run, don't figure it has changed a lot.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

We always counted on the last week in March for things to get hoppin in the rivers. Of course it will run on for a bit but I’m bettin they’re hammerin now.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

heres freemont bait 419 332 6071 call and ya can get river daily conditions, me i like a 4 inch twister tail with a in line weight, toss it and squeek it along the gravel under the power lines hint


----------

